# Dog Microchip  Will It hurt my pet?



## Peach Wright (May 10, 2014)

I have heard a lot about pet Microchipping. But I am not sure will it affect dogs health or not. But I have read in some forums that dog Microchipping is a quick process, where there will be an injection followed by vaccines yearly.

Dog Microchip


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

... what was your question sorry?


----------



## Peach Wright (May 10, 2014)

Hello Amelia ,
Just concerned about health of my pet.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Microchipping is quick, if done correctly with regard to the dog's state of mind it can be very untraumatic. I chipped Tinker at 6 months, and I did a Goldie for a client at the same age, both with my son at their head end holding them and giving them something yummy. Over in a flash.

It's a one off injection.


----------

